# Mid Air Aircraft Repair



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2011)

Joe, is this the proper technique of how to repair an aircraft?

Oshkosh 365 - Discussion Boards - Video: Mid-Air Repair


----------



## mikewint (Jan 17, 2011)

Thor, as i recall this was posted earlier. don't remember the thread. both she and the pilot were disciplined by the FAA for "unauthorized repair" or something long those lines.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 17, 2011)

think i would rather pay the fines for an "anauthorized repair" than land with only one wheel, go through the accident report...subsequent investigation...then pay to repair the plane and have my insurance go up.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2011)

Back in those days it didn't matter much!


----------

